# How the Mona Lisa Lost Her Eyebrows



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

As if I didn't have enough to do, I'm in the process of writing the worst story ever told. My art teacher conned - I mean - _convinced_ me into doing this http://www.arthousecoop.com/projects/sketchbookproject. 

It's 16 pages (32 pages front and back) and we have to have it in the mail post-marked by January 31st. Today's the 28th, and she wants it by the 30th. Without further negative introduction, this is what I have done so far:










That's right. Half of the front cover. I still need to paint it. I do have a box of black tea and a (flexible) page break-down though:

Intro: pages 1-10/30
- 1-3 = the fluffiness of Mona Lisa's eyebrows prior to the "incident."
- 4 = how jealous Mona Lisa's eyebrows made Frida Kahlo feel.
- 5 = the flexibility of Mona Lisa's eyebrows prior to the incident (this eats 2 pages of the original 32, bringing it down to 30.)
- 6-10 = the story and "incident."


Sadness: pages 11-25
- 11 = Mona Lisa's reaction to the "incident."
- 12-13 = the social rejection she faced.
- 14-17 = despair and acts of desparation.
- 18 = "It's just not the same."
- 19-25 = Mona Lisa packs her bags and wanders the world to find herself.


Happiness: 26-30
- 26-27 = da Vinci teaches Mona Lisa how to smile again.
- 28 = she is painted
- 29 = she is loved and admired by all
- 30 = well... not everyone.


I'm open to suggestions as I go through, but I do have quite a few gears turning... but I might not be able to hear you over the sound of da Vinci rolling in his grave. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Leonardo would likely approve of such a creative venture. He was ever-curious and contantly experimented. He would possibly be most amazed at the venerated status this one painting has achieved.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure he would, Don. It kind of brings to mind the current Warhol lawsuit because Velvet Underground doesn't want his banana on iPod covers... but Warhol would!

My cover's done, but while I wait for someone that can explain how to use the scanner to come home, I might as well explain the prompt a little bit... Each sketch book for this project is supposed to be a sort of story/journey on a theme. My theme was "The Worst Story Ever Told," as you will see on the bar code next to my name after I upload the pic... I'll be playing it up a bit.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Never did figure out the scanner... so, cell phone pictures now. Will upload the scanned ones later.


Front:











Back:










For those who can't read the blurred writing:



> _How the Mona Lisa Lost her Eyebrows_
> By Stephanie Taylor
> 
> A tragic story of one woman's desperate need to fill the space between her eyes and forehead to be accepted after the loss of her eyebrows, _How the Mona Lisa Lost her Eyebrows _is sure to give anyone a greater appreciation of their hair follicles.
> ...


 
I know it's not wise to go all-out on something when you don't have the time to, but the way I see it is that with such an impressive (and misleading) cover, all of my barely colored pictures inside will look like crap in comparison. 

The first page is about half done.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

First section done! Second is in the works. I've got 7 hours to have this done, and I'm shaving a few pages here and there as I see fit.

Here's the scan of the cover. See quotes above for text. ... The rest, I'll make an edit later. I can't let the caffeine wear off. 

Covers









Page 1









Page 2-3 (2 - the arm is supposed to move, and it's supposed to look ridiculous.  )









Page 4-5 (5 - eyebrows can slide up and down)


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Page 6-7









Page 8-9









Page 10-11











More to come... Hopefully soon.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

The right to change my assesment of Leonardo's possible reaction to this work is being reserved! I, however am greatly entertained by it. (I haven't had this good of a laugh in quite some time). Creative!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol!!! That is too funny! Great job. Really enjoyed that!


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha! Oh, it gets worse, Don! Not only does the picture quality and the legibility of my hand writing go down, so does the logic!
... and I think if I were da Vinci and I knew that someone was going to take my painting and put eyebrows on it and then rip them off through an elaborate story, I would have much rather focused more on making flying machines so I could escape such a world, lol. 

I'm glad you guys are enjoying it. The best part about doing this little book was watching people's reactions to the finished project. 

I stayed up almost all night Sunday night and nodded off before I could finish, but throughout the day Monday I was able to finish. I wasn't the only one not done, so my art teacher let me take it home Monday night to scan it and touch some things up. 

Here's the rest of it now, captioned for your convenience.












> Filled with despair, Mona Lisa tried to tape a lock of her hair over her brows instead.
> But it just wasn't the same.
> 
> She tried to regrow them with Chia pet seeds.
> But it just wasn't the same.














> She tried strapping small furry animals to her face.
> But it just wasn't the same.
> 
> She tried using caterpillars, too.
> But it just wasn't the same.














> It just wasn't the same.
> 
> The Mona Lisa packed her suitcases and began to travel the world to find herself.














> The Mona Lisa went to France, traveling from Paris to Arles.
> 
> In Arles, Mona Lisa stumbled upon an artist at work. His name was Vincent van Gogh.
> He yelled at her when she called him "Vinny" and then said, "I can understand cutting your ear off, but ripping your eyebrows out? No. That's just weird.














> The Mona Lisa, feeling disheartened, went to the Americas. She visited Pittsburgh to admire its bridges and... its bridges.
> 
> In Pittsburgh, Mona Lisa stumbled upon an artist at work. His name was Andy Warhol.
> After yelling at her for randomly walking into his studio, he said, "Sorry. The best I can do for you is to silkscreen bananas onto your forehead." But the Mona Lisa didn't want to get sued by the Velvet Underground.


... Referencing the current lawsuit, of course. A friend and I had quite the debate over the case with our art teacher so I couldn't resist. Also, as a native, I can say that Pittsburgh's highlights are its bridges and its pollution, and the way that some of the streets in the south-side smell like imported cheese. Yup. It's not a bad city, just not a stereotypically romantic place to vacation or visit.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

> The Mona Lisa, feeling further disheartened, went to Italy, traveling from Venice to Florence.
> 
> In Florence, Mona Lisa stumbled upon an artist at work. His name was Leonardo da Vinci.
> He yelled at her for crying so loudly and said, "Maybe you wouldn't look so awkward if you stopped frowning."














> "You just need to smile," he said.
> "... too much enthusiasm."
> 
> "Gentle."
> "Yes, that's perfect!"














> Leonardo liked the Mona Lisa's smile so much that he decided to paint her.
> 
> And now, the Mona Lisa and her smile is still appreciated by everyone.














> Well... not everyone.


The End!

I like how I put an American police officer in a French museum, lol. The inaccuracy makes it all the better. This is in reference to the 2009 incident, of course, and here again is Frida... well, she apparently holds grudges.

Naturally, I wish I had more time to make them look a little less sloppy (and in some pictures, a LOT less sloppy) but I think I got the message across with what I did and had. As long as it brought a smile of Mona Lisa equivalence, right?


----------

